# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Jeta e Artisteve !

## Kreksi

Ne kete tem do perpiqemi te flasim per artistete shqiptare  qe ekspozojne jashte vendit.
Momente te paharrushme, kujtime te pa shlyera dhe takime te ngrohta  gjate ketyre eksozitave, artisti fillon te marri emrin mu ndoshta ne kete ekspozit te pare....http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...65784480912312

Nese  keni video tuajat, ti hedhim ketu:::

----------

